# ماهي برامج البورتابل



## مورا مارون (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أحب اضع تعريف بسيط جدا عن البرامج البورتابل

 البرامج البورتابل هى البرامج اللى تعمل تلقائيا على الجهاز دون الحاجة الى تثبيتها

 مثلا  

 لو انت عاوز برنامج و هتستعملة مرة واحدة و تشيلة من على الجهاز تانى 

 يبقى تنزل برنامج بورتابل 

 و استخدمة واعمل اللى انت عاوز تعملة و تمتع بكل خصائص البرنامج

  و فى نفس الوقت مش هتكون ثبتة على الجهاز بمجرد ما تضغط على ايقونة البرنامج هتلاقية اشتغل معاك

 و كمان البرامج البورتابل فيها ميزة جميلة جدا

 انها كاملة مكملة 

 اى انها مكركة ولا تحتاج اى ارقام تسجيل ولا كراكات ولا باتشات

 و هذا النوع من البرامج يعمل من على الفلاش ميمورى دون الحاجة الى تسطيب على جهاز الكمبيوتر

 يعنى لو انت رايح سيبر نت وعاوز تسطب برنامج وصاحب السيبر مانع تسطيب البرامج 

 يبقى فى الحالة دى مش قدامك الا البرامج البورتابل

 تاخد برنامج بورتابل على الفلاشة وتشغلة عادى جدا

 اتمنى تكون وضحت الرؤيا

منقول​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر لتعبك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## الوداعة (7 يناير 2010)

*جميل مورا ، *
*كل عام و أنتم بخير 







*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يناير 2010)




----------



## Messias (15 يناير 2010)

ميرسى على المعلومات دى ربنا يعوضك 
هل ألاقى عندك وصله فعاله لتحميل ويندوز xp بروتابل و شكرا لمساعدتك


----------



## مورا مارون (27 يناير 2010)

نورتواااا


----------

